# Neem Oil an Flowering ???



## Lobstah (Aug 1, 2012)

How late into flowering, for those that have used neem oil, will you use it ? Thanks for your experience with this


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

I will NEVER use neems oil in flowering again. It's a taste you'll never forget.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2012)

unless you do a final rinse :giggle:

:rofl: sorry...


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2012)

I am with Ozzy....never hve used it but I hve read numerous horror stories of it ruining the taste of your bud and making any oil you make from it ruined as well.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 1, 2012)

I have used it a plenty but once the buds start forming I don't spray it on the plants, and I quit using it before the last 2-3 weeks of flower so that it has time to biodegrade. I haven't had any flavor issues doing it that way.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I have used it a plenty but once the buds start forming I don't spray it on the plants, and I quit using it before the last 2-3 weeks of flower so that it has time to biodegrade. I haven't had any flavor issues doing it that way.




:confused2:If you don't use it once the buds start forming how do you use it, til the last 2 or 3 weeks of flowering?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2012)

What are you using it for?  If you have mites, get something serious--neem oil simply does not work.

I used it years ago early in flowering (LOL--only once).......icky, icky, icky. It didn't take care of the mites and left a nastly oily residue that did not go away.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 1, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> unless you do a final rinse :giggle:
> 
> :rofl: sorry...


thats funny cuase i just read that post bahhaaaaa  . i think im ready to put my neem oil away also, it just doesent seem to be working all that well even on thrips. i think i feel a complete redo of my room b4 long.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 1, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2:If you don't use it once the buds start forming how do you use it, til the last 2 or 3 weeks of flowering?


Haha, I thought I should elaborate on that. I quit spraying it on the plants when the buds start forming but I still spray it on the walls, floor, containers, even the soil. pretty much anything other than the plant itself since the neem is supposed to be a deterrant rather than a cure. I try to keep a presence of the smell as it "seems" to keep the bigger part of the critters out of the tent and cabinets.  

I also have a lot of spiders in my building that I think are feasting on any plant eaters that come in.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 2, 2012)

Neem is too expensive and it doesnt work that well either, IME. Get some Seven Dust if your dealing with bugs. Just dont use it too close to the end. I dont like to put anything on my girls once buds are visible.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2012)

yeah bout two weeks in is as far as I'd use it...neem that is...


----------



## Lobstah (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks all really appreciate your expertise   im having an issue at 5 weeks flower  im going to let it ride and cold shower the ladies    its all i can do    thank you all


----------

